# IJOY RDTA Mechanical MOD Kit



## Nailedit77 (31/10/16)

IMC Interchangeable building deck
More than 10 decks to choose from
PEEK Insulator
Threaded Mid Section, Easily Wicked System
Innovative Side Fill
Delrin and Stainless Steel chuff cap
RDA capable
There are 4 vent holes on the top

Description:
*IJOY RDTA MOD Kit* includes a LIMITLESS RDTA Classic Edition Tank and a mechanical MOD. The tank features interchangeable decks, which are also compatible with IJOY COMBO RDTA. And the MOD is made from brass and can be powered by a single 18650 battery.

Specifications:
Diameter: 25mm
Tank capacity: 6.9ml
Thread: gold-plated 510
Material: SS + Glass + Brass


----------

